# TwistTheWeb Live Comeptition #5



## Clayy9 (Jul 10, 2011)

*TwistTheWeb Live Competition #5*

Date: 7/23/11
Where: TwistTheWeb.com

Times & events:

Starts at 11:00 AM EDT / 3:00 PM GMT
2x2 Round 1 Average of 5
2x2 Round 2 Average of 5

Starts at 11:30 AM EDT / 3:30 PM GMT
3x3 Round 1 Average of 5
4x4 Average of 5

Starts at 12:00 PM EDT / 4:00 PM GMT
3x3 OH Round 1 Average of 5
3x3 OH Round 2 Average of 5

Starts at 12:30 PM EDT / 4:30 PM GMT
Pyraminx Average of 5
Square-1 Average of 5

Starts at 1:00PM EDT / 5:00 PM GMT
5x5 Average of 3

Starts at 1:30 PM EDT / 5:30 PM GMT
3x3 Round 2 Average of 5 (Top 5)
Clock Average of 5

Starts at 2:00 PM EDT / 6:00 PM GMT
6x6 Average of 3
7x7 Average of 3
Megaminx Average of 5

Competitors:

```
***********************************************************************************************************
*SS Username    |TTW Username   |Competition(s)  							  *
****************|***************|**************************************************************************
*aminayuko      |aminayuko      |     3x3, 3x3 OH, 4x4, 5x5						  *
*antoineccantin |antoineccantin |                                                                    Clock*
*chicken9290    |nakaji1083     |     3x3,                              				  *
*drrubikscube   |drrubikscube   |     3x3								  *
*JackJ          |Jack           |2x2, 3x3, 3x3 OH, 4x4,					   Square-1, Clock*
*               |jafar          |     3x3								  *
*               |JCOp           |          3x3 OH							  *
*LouisCormier   |Louis          |                            6x6, 7x7,           Megaminx,           Clock*
*oddlespuddle   |oddlespuddle   |     3x3, 3x3 OH,      5x5,                                              *
*Skullush       |Rex            |2x2, 3x3,         4x4, 5x5,           Pyraminx, Megaminx, Square-1,      *
***********************************************************************************************************
```

Results:


Spoiler



2x2 Round 1

1st place: JackJ (4.15)
2nd place: Skullush (7.97)

JackJ's results: (3.70), 4.75, 3.87, (5.32), 3.82 = 4.15
Skullush's results: 8.53, (7.04), 8.29, (9.99), 7.08 = 7.97

2x2 Round 2

1st place: JackJ (4.08)
2nd place: Skullush (9.24)

JackJ's results: 3.44, 4.30, (4.78), (3.22), 4.50 = 4.08
Skullush's results: 6.72, (11.81), 11.08, (6.57), 9.92 = 9.24

3x3 Round 1

1st place: JackJ (16.76)
2nd place: Skullush (20.75)
3rd place: aminayuko (27.99)

JackJ's results: 19.27, 15.75, 15.25, (19.33), (14.81) = 16.76
Skullush's results: 19.80, 18.72, (18.18), (24.71), 23.72 = 20.75
aminayuko's results: 28.50, (26.54), (30.45), 27.63, 27.83 = 27.99

3x3 Round 2

1st place: chicken9290 (12.90)
2nd place: JackJ (14.08)
3rd place: jafar (18.20)

chicken9290's results: (DNS), 12.60, (11.57), 12.34, 13.75 = 12.90
JackJ's results: (17.97), 13.28, (11.84), 13.88, 15.09 = 14.08
jafar's results: 17.09, (19.43), (12.83), 18.91, 18.59 = 18.20
oddlespuddle's results: (27.01), 21.49, 23.35, (19.15), 20.00 = 21.61
Skullush's results: 20.49, 23.42, (19.78), (24.68), 21.06 = 21.66
drrubikscube's results: 22.26, 21.89, 22.54, (21.5), (25.48) = 22.23
aminayuko's results: (20.27), 28.81, (29.27), 26.51, 24.34 = 26.55

3x3 OH Round 1

1st place: JCOp (27.71)
2nd place: JackJ (32.60)
3rd place: oddlespuddle (42.19)

JCOp's results: 28.28, (30.00), (23.73), 28.72, 26.13 = 27.71
JackJ's results: 35.35, 32.19, (35.38), (29.90), 30.25 = 32.60
oddlespuddle's results: (38.30), (45.52), 43.08, 38.59, 44.90 = 42.19

3x3 OH Round 2

1st place: JCOp (28.39)
2nd place: JackJ (35.75)
3rd place: oddlespuddle (45.12)

JCOp's results: 30.47, (24.53), (37.09), 28.66, 26.05 = 28.39
JackJ's results: (29.96), 35.59, (DNF), 36.65, 35.02 = 35.75
oddlespuddle's results: 45.18, (49.40), 43.28, 46.91, (40.90) = 45.12
aminayuko's results: (53.34), 1:16.00, 1:23.94, (1:25.44), 56.75 = 1:12.23

4x4

1st place: JackJ (1:24.37)
2nd place: Skullush (2:06.47)
3rd place: aminayuko (2:39.52)

JackJ's results: (1:15.95), 1:17.00, 1:21.21, 1:34.91, (1:36.60) = 1:24.37
Skullush's results: 1:39.45, (1:38.13), 2:49.27, 1:50.69, (DNF) = 2:06.47
aminayuko's results: 2:46.53, (2:28.53), 2:30.49, 2:41.54, (2:56.31) = 2:39.52

5x5

1st place: Skullush (3:34.06)
2nd place: aminayuko (4:39.58)
3rd place: oddlespuddle (DNF)

Skullush's results: 3:36.34, 3:18.52, 3:47.33 = 3:34.06
aminayuko's results: 4:50.07, 4:30.27, 4:38.41 = 4:39.58
oddlespuddle's results: 3:09.04, 3:22.09, DNF = DNF

6x6

1st place: LouisCormier (4:03.91)

LouisCormier's results: 3:49.60, 4:25.42, 3:56.70 = 4:03.91

7x7

1st place: LouisCormier (3:53.20)

LouisCormier's results: 5:55.37, 5:29.97, 6:14.26 = 3:53.20

Pyraminx

1st place: Skullush (11.39)

Skullush's results: (12.30), 12.08, 11.27, (6.65), 10.83 = 11.39

Megaminx

1st place: LouisCormier (1:30.11)
2nd place: Skullush (2:49.50)

Louis Cormier's results: (1:36.74), 1:27.34, 1:29.29, (1:25.30), 1:33.72 = 1:30.11
Skullush's results: 2:48.66, 2:42.53, (2:37.97), 2:51.31, (3:18.25) = 2:49.50

Square-1

1st place: JackJ (45.92)
2nd place: Skullush (49.64)

JackJ's results: 38.26, 49.80, (1:11.21), (34.41), 49.70 = 45.92
Skullush's results: (55.93), 53.03, (38.70), 46.31, 49.75 = 49.64

Clock

1st place: LouisCormier (17.98)
2nd place: antoineccantin (18.57)
3rd place: JackJ (30.93)

LouisCormier's results: 18.79, (21.74), 17.08, 18.07, (16.04) = 17.98
anotineccantin's results: (13.39), 18.68, (21.40), 16.80, 20.23 = 18.57
JackJ's results: (24.60), 30.58, (38.11), 35.54, 26.68 = 30.93


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 11, 2011)

I suggest adding: 5x5, 6x6, 7x7. Also, it's pretty hard to time yourself at magic and master magic with that timer so take those out. Top 5 sounds good for second round. Maybe even have second round for OH?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 11, 2011)

LouisCormier said:


> I suggest adding: 5x5, 6x6, 7x7. Also, it's pretty hard to time yourself at magic and master magic with that timer so take those out. Top 5 sounds good for second round. Maybe even have second round for OH?


 
Second round for OH


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 11, 2011)

2x2 round 1, 3x3 round 1, 3x3 OH round 1, 3x3 BLD round 1, 4x4 round 1, 5x5 round 1, 6x6 round 1, 7x7 round 1, mega round 1, pyra round 1, magic round 1, square-1 round 1, clock round 1, 2x2 final, 3x3 round 2, 3x3 OH final, 3x3 BLD final, 4x4 final, 5x5 final, 6x6 final, 7x7 final, mega final, pyra final, magic final, square-1 final, clock final, 3x3 final


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, I suppose this is going to be how the competition will be. You may now sign up, if you want to compete.


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 14, 2011)

I will participate in: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH, Pyaminx, Square-1, 5x5, clock, 6x6, 7x7 and megaminx. 
My TwistTheWeb user is Louis.
Thanks!


----------



## Bubitrek (Jul 14, 2011)

Sing me up to 2x2, 3x3, OH. Nick is Bubitrek


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 14, 2011)

sign me up for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, and OH. my TTW username is aminayuko.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 14, 2011)

sign me up(nakaji1083) for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH, and Pryaminx


----------



## JackJ (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm in, I'll do 2x2, 3x3 4x4, and OH, username on TTW is jack.


----------



## David1994 (Jul 16, 2011)

Well 2x2,3x3 and maybe 4x4.
My username for TTW is David1994


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll do 2x2, 3x3 and OH. 

TTW username -- MrIndianTeen


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 21, 2011)

The competition is near... sign up now!

Bump.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll do 2-5, OH, Mega, Pyra and Clock.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 22, 2011)

Ttw username is pwnAge can I do 3x3 2x2 and OH


----------



## Skullush (Jul 22, 2011)

2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Square-1, and BLD if you're having it

TTW: Rex


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 23, 2011)

Just a few notes:
- There won't be passwords for the competition rooms, and anyone can join if they wish.
- I'm not recording scrambles. This means that if you miss a round or come in late, you cannot make it up, and it counts as a DNS.

That's all.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 23, 2011)

What about events that start at the same time? Like 3x3 and 4x4?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 23, 2011)

JackJ said:


> What about events that start at the same time? Like 3x3 and 4x4?


 
Once 3x3 ends, there will be a small break (~5min) and then the 4x4 will start. The same applies to the other rounds.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright, thanks.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 23, 2011)

oddlespuddle said:


> I forgot to include my TTW username. It's Oddlespuddle.
> And can I be in Pyraminx, Megaminx and square-1 also


 
Yes, you can. By the way, 2x2 is already over.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 23, 2011)

oddlespuddle said:


> so your time zones are different! what time is 3x3x3!


 
I specifically added the time zone "EDT" for people. 3x3 started at 11:30 EDT.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 24, 2011)

The results are up. Next competition, I'm going back to the original format (but with the addition of Magic and Master Magic only).


----------

